# iPhoto IOS ne trie pas correctement



## JLDparis13 (19 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait le même soucis que moi avec l'App iPhoto pour iPad.

Je m'explique: je synchronise certains événements présents sur iPhoto sur le mac sur l'ipad et tout est normal c'est à dire que les photos à l'intérieur de chaque événement sont bien dans l'ordre chronologique de la prise de vue.

Je les importe ensuite dans l'App iPhoto et là problème: les photos à l'intérieur des événements ne sont plus du tout dans l'ordre chronologique mais dans un ordre qui semble aléatoire.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, j'ai essayé de désynchroniser et resynchroniser mais rien à faire ...

Si quelqu'un sait de quoi il retourne ou si c'est un bug de l'App Merci d'avance;


----------



## RaëL (27 Mars 2012)

+1, l'ordre des photos sous Mac OS n'est pas respecté  dans l'app sur iOS tout comme certains titres et descriptions... 
Il me semble que sur l'app les photos sont triées par dates de prise des photos, je ne les ai pas toutes balayées mais il me semble que ça peut coller.
Par contre pour les titres et descriptions, je vote pour le bug...


----------



## ysengrain (30 Mars 2017)

Même chose pour moi depuis iOS 10.3.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution


----------

